# Goblin mini spitback screen



## blujeenz (6/1/16)

I found that the small SS mesh pipe screen fits perfectly in the Goblin mini with no cutting. I was able to use the glass driptip to gently push it in past the silicon seal.
This wont fit in a standard 8mm driptip, its a bit larger at 10mm dia.
This screen greatly reduces spitbacks and at R3 for 6 was worth a try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------

